# LBI - Barnaget Bay



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I just bought a new fishing rod, and Okuma Diezel and I am ready to use it! Last year my rod was not that great, and I ended up waist deep in the water in order to cast, but not this year!

Anywho, Does anyone know what the earliest date it would be worth going fishing in LBI for say Fluke, or Flounder at the Lighthouse? I am thinking May? Maybe I will wait until then anyway, because my wife wants to go, and she may get cold easily. SHe really wants me to catch some fish so she can eat them! 

Thoughts?:fishing:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

That Okuma you have maybe a little over kill for flounder and fluke. I use the same reel for deep wreck fishing in the 200' range. Check out http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/2007/maregsum07.pdf for dates and limits..

Rich


----------

